# ملاّحة/ملاّحات - سبخة/سبخات



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم

عايز أعرف لو في ثمة فرق بين «الملاحات» و«السبخة» - أرجّح أنّها تسمية بديلة نستخدمها نحن في مصر لكن أريد التأكّد

وشكراً​


----------



## cherine

وعليكم السلام،

أظن أن هناك فرق: فالملاحة هي المكان الذي يُحجز فيه ماء البحر لإنتاج الملح، بينما السبخة -بحسب تعريف لسان العرب- هي:
والسَّبَخَةُ: أَرض ذات ملح ونَزٍّ، وجمعها سِباخٌ؛ وقد سَبِخَتْ سَبَخاً فهي سَبِخةٌ وأَسْبَخَتْ. وتقول: انتهينا إِلى سَبَخة يعني الموضع، والنعت أَرض سَبِخة. والسَّبَخةُ: الأَرض المالحة. والسَّبَخُ: المكان يَسْبَخُ فَيُنْبِتُ المِلْحَ وتَسُوخُ فيه الأَقدام؛ وقد سَبِخَ سَبَخاً، وأَرض سَبِخة: ذات سِباخ. وفي الحديث أَنه قال لأَنس وذكر البصرة: إِن مررت بها ودخلتها فإِياك وسِباخَها، هو جمع سَبَخَة وهي الأَرض التي تعلوها الملوحة ولا تكاد تُنْبِتُ إِلاَّ بعضَ الشجر. والسَّبَخَة: ما يعلو الماءَ من طُحْلُب ونحوه؛ ويقال: قد علت هذا الماء سَبَخَةٌ شديدة كأَنه الطُّحْلُب من طول الترك.
وحَفَروا فأَسْبَخُوا: بلغوا السَّباخَ؛ تقول: حَفَر بئراً فأَسْبَخَ إذا اننهى إِلى سَبَخة.

أي أنها أرض مالحة، وذلك لا يعني بالضرورة أنها تُستخدم لإنتاج الملح. وإن كان هذا لا يعني أنه لا يمكن استخدامها بمعنى ملاّحات في بلاد عربية أخرى.


----------

